# Had To Have My Best Friend Put Down Today (Support)



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All,

Well its been a really bad day, woke up this morning to find my dogs back legs had given up on him, so took him to the vets and had to have gim put to sleep, im so sad its untrue, i feel like someone has torn my heart out.

Anyway i just thought id give him a shout out on the forum,

so this is to you Simba

Ill Miss You Kid.

Danny


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Danny said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well its been a really bad day, woke up this morning to find my dogs back legs had given up on him, so took him to the vets and had to have gim put to sleep, im so sad its untrue, i feel like someone has torn my heart out.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate. We're all animal lovers on here, you have all of my sympathies.


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Mate, gonna miss the little guy i can tell you that, ive never felt like this before its crazy, just cant stop crying.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

I know how you feel. When my old Jack Russell passed on at least it was at home. One evening he just lied down.


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

I know exactly how you are feeling   

Same thing happened to me last October, but it was my cat, who was 22, she'd outlasted two husbands!! I still get sad, and have to avoid the pet food aisle at the supermarket. But I have some great photos, memories and I'm glad that she went quickly and didn't suffer.

Just hold on to the good times


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear this Danny - our Dogs only 3 but I know we will cry buckets when he passes on


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Bob, my Springer Spaniel, who is 12 and Ive had from 6 weeks was recently diagnosed with Cushings. He is on treatment but Ive noticed a marked change in his behaviour and he just doesnt have any ooomph in him anymore.

I empathise m8.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sorry to hear your sad new  . I cried for a whole day when my last little rabbit died   . Since been replaced with a new little friend and I dread that day again


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Sorry to hear your sad new  . I cried for a whole day when my last little rabbit died   . Since been replaced with a new little friend and I dread that day again


Well at least you can make a pie to remember them by


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear your sad new  . I cried for a whole day when my last little rabbit died   . Since been replaced with a new little friend and I dread that day again
> ...


Are you sure it was that kind of rabbit? Moving quickly on sorry to hear about your dog , best way is to jump straight back in .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear your sad new  . I cried for a whole day when my last little rabbit died   . Since been replaced with a new little friend and I dread that day again
> ...


  [smiley=argue.gif] :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sincere sympathy - i get far more emotional about animals than people :?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I know how you are feeling Danny, you have my sympathies too  
I lost my friend in April, I say friend as she was more of a friend than a dog. I think we all think of our pets like that which is why they leave such a whole in your heart when they leave.

The next few weeks will be hard, just as you think you are getting used to being in the house without them you will be reminded of them again and the lump will come back to your throat.

I came downstairs one morning some weeks later, and one of my boys had left their black school backpack in the same place that Poppy used to sit and wait for me.
For a split second you feel your smile come as you get ready to greet them, then in the same split second you realise the mistake before you make it.

Danny remember the funny daft things that Simba did to make you smile, and remember that you were Simba's best friend to the very end.

Make a lovely screen saver of all your favorite photos of him, sad at first but it's lovely to see every day and will make you smile. I still say good morning to her as my laptop fires up.

Do you have a photo to share, we'd love to see him.

You can see we're all soft about our pets here, take a look at this thread.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... et+animals


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Sorry to hear the news...I'm afraid it will take a long time for the pain to fade but try to remember all the fun you had - you will always have great memories.


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a photo but i dont know how to post it, he was a black cocker spanial who was 9 years old, full off life and was really loyal, ill see him again one day but until then ill just give him a thought every day so he can still live on through me


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope this works!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> I know how you are feeling Danny, you have my sympathies too
> I lost my friend in April, I say friend as she was more of a friend than a dog. I think we all think of our pets like that which is why they leave such a whole in your heart when they leave.
> 
> The next few weeks will be hard, just as you think you are getting used to being in the house without them you will be reminded of them again and the lump will come back to your throat.
> ...


How is Mabel? More dreader than I and I?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ps Danny, soz yer friend has gone. They always do and it is always an upset, but it is part of the process.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Danny said:


> I hope this works!


Danny

Sorry to hear 

You'll need to host the picture. Try http://photobucket.com/ as it's free and follow the instructions on the 'sticky' post at the top of the OT area on how to add images.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > I know how you are feeling Danny, you have my sympathies too
> ...



We drove to Southampton on Saturday to meet Saffi and her 5 four week old puppies!

We/I had a choice of 2 girls and it took me about 1.5hrs to finally make my decision, it was so hard! I kept feeling sorry for the one I wasn't choosing and changing my mind, nightmare! Anyway the decision was made and I was passed a collar ( tiger print) to put round her neck.

I will try and upload some photos 

Very happy!


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

Here he is


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


That's great news Lisa 

Danny, you have my deepest sympathy. I still miss our big ginger tom, Tigger, who we had to have put to sleep 4 years ago. He was such a character but had kidney problems at 16. Still, he did survive being kicked out of his litter at 2 weeks old and being knocked down by a car at 4 years! Probably used up more than his 9 lives in his lifetime!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks so much for all your replys, were just making him a coffin now and are going to put him under our willow tree so its still really raw at the second, i cant get the pic up so i have put it him under my name for all to see

Danny


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Really sorry to hear that Danny   

Bless him :-*


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

My God it so hard to get pics up on this forum can anyone help


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks terri


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa318/dhobday/Simba.jpg?t=1184929250

Can't get the image up, but clicky the link.

So Sweet, RIP Simba


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Couldn't get yours to work either so here ya go


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)




----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

What a cutie! So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> We/I had a choice of 2 girls and it took me about 1.5hrs to finally make my decision, it was so hard!


Lisa, I empathise. Whenever I have to choose between 2 girls I find it can get very hard indeed. Distractingly so.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Danny, so sorry to hear of your sad news. We're just getting over the loss of our last siamese catwho we had to put to sleep just over two weeks ago (see the meet the animals thread). It's still quite a raw feeling with no little animal in the house, but it does get better over time.

Will you get another one?

Moley


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks so much for putting his picture up, we put him in the garden today and i got to see him one last time, he was so peacefull, he just looked asleep, it did tear me apart though, i didnt want to let him go, but i had to in the end, i miss him so much, even his barking in the middle of the night.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

When my two children were young, they had two pet rabbits which we kept in the garden in an open enclosure with a lift off top. One night they were stolen and it so happens there was a movie showing at our local cinema, connected with an acrimonious divorce, I think, (can't remember the name of it) during which one the parties boiled the family pet rabbit alive in a pan.

I've always thought since, that the motivation for the theft was ... yes you guessed. We replaced the two rabbits and I had the lid incorporated into the house alarm system and also had a padlock put on the lid.

So I know how you feel. Sorry to hear that.

Joe


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks mate, its just such a shock, i dont no how im gonna cope to be honest. wish i could of give him a few years off of my own life, i would of gladly give them.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Like many others here, we've been through the same pain and healing process.

After about 16 years, we had ours (dog) put to sleep in her own bed. Vet came out, we held her while he injected her, and as she went off. The memory still brings tears to me eyes now, after nearly 3 years.

After a break of a couple of months, we went out and got a couple of new pups. New ones never replace the departed, nor do they magically take away all of the painful memories (see para above!), but they do give you lots of happiness, new lives to focus on, new personalities to enjoy. It hastens the healing process.

So, if you're in a position to do so, get yourself out to the breeders or rescue centres and think of the future


----------

